# Nebensätze mit Modalverben – Aktiv u. Passiv.



## Blots and Scribbles

Am I correct in the following –

In a Nebensatz in a compound tense with a modal verb, we _do not _throw the conjugated auxiliary to the end of the clause.

In the brief words of a review grammar ‘in a subordinate clause the auxiliary is displaced from its final position by the double infinitive’. So we might have for example's sake:

Die Arbeit, die ich gestern habe angefangen sollen, scheint mir sehr schwierig. (the work, which I should have begun yesterday, seems difficult to me)

obwohl ich werde fleißig arbeiten können (although I will be able to work diligently)

seitdem ich einen guten Roman werde lesen müßen (since I will have to read a good novel)

weil wir es hatten tun müßen (because we were obliged to (had had to) do it)

In the future perfect tense, haben or sein is also displaced from the final place by the double infinitive –

Der Fahrrad wird bis dahin hat reparieren sollen (the bicycle should have been repaired by then). This seems to pose no difficulty. Then we must consider a subordinate clause -

Ich glaube, daß bis dahin der Fahrrad hat reparieren sollen (where to place werden? The intended sense is - I believe that by then the bicycle should have been repaired)

In the paradigms we find _ich werde…Infinitiv…haben/sein usw. _but I cannot find an example of this construction.

A subordinate clause in the passive with a modal verb presumably follows the same rule but I am struggling to find clear examples. Could you perhaps provide them – especially the position of ‘werden/worden’ in the various tenses.

Ich bin ihnen zu Danke verpflichtet!


----------



## berndf

Blots and Scribbles said:


> obwohl ich werde fleißig arbeiten können (although I will be able to work diligently)


Yes, that is a most frequently used paradigm. _Obwohl ich fleißig arbeiten können werde_ is possible, too (mainly, but not only, Austrian use).


Blots and Scribbles said:


> In the paradigms we find _ich werde…Infinitiv…haben/sein usw. _but I cannot find an example of this construction.


Such a paradigm doesn't exist. There is only a paradigm _werde ... past participle ... haben/sein_.


----------



## Demiurg

Blots and Scribbles said:


> Die Arbeit, die ich gestern habe angefangen sollen, scheint mir sehr schwierig.



The past participle "an*ge*fangen" is wrong.  In this case, an _Ersatzinfinitiv_ ("anfangen") is used.
_
Die Arbeit, die ich gestern habe anfangen sollen, scheint mir sehr schwierig. _


----------



## bearded

Blots and Scribbles said:


> obwohl ich *werde fleißig *arbeiten können (although I will be able to work diligently)





berndf said:


> Yes, that is a most frequently used paradigm.


Allerdings glaube ich, dass folgende Wortstellung richtiger wäre: ''obwohl ich *fleißig werde *arbeiten können..''.  Oder stellt ''fleißig arbeiten'' eine Einheit dar?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Allerdings glaube ich, dass folgende Wortstellung richtiger wäre: ''obwohl ich *fleißig werde *arbeiten können..''.  Oder stellt ''fleißig arbeiten'' eine Einheit dar?


Klingt komisch, als ob das _Werden_ fleißig getan wird und nicht das _Arbeiten_. Adverbiale stehen im Allgemeinen vor dem Hauptverb, bei Hauptsätzen zwischen Hilfsverb und Hauptverb:
_Er hat fest geschlafen. 
Er wird morgen kommen.
Er wurde gestern operiert. _
Auch bei Nebensätzen bleiben Adverbiale vor dem Hauptverb:
_..., dass er fest geschlafen hat. 
..., dass er morgen kommen wird.
..., dass er gestern operiert wurde._
Auch bei diesen dreiteiligen Konstruktionen bleiben Adverbiale vor dem Hauptverb, auf das sie sich i.d.R. ja auch beziehen.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Allerdings glaube ich, dass folgende Wortstellung richtiger wäre: ''obwohl ich *fleißig werde *arbeiten können..''.





berndf said:


> Klingt komisch, als ob das _Werden_ fleißig getan wird und nicht das _Arbeiten_. Adverbiale stehen im Allgemeinen vor dem Hauptverb, bei Hauptsätzen zwischen Hilfsverb und Hauptverb:


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Meiner Meinung nach muss "werde" direkt vor (oder hinter) dem Ersatzinfintiv stehen:

*LEO*



*Hilfsverb werden und zwei oder mehr Infinitive*Wenn eine Verbgruppe zwei (oder mehr) Infinitive enthält, die vom Hilfsverb _werden_ abhängig sind, kann das finite Hilfsverb im Nebensatz vor die Infinitive treten oder gemäß der allgemeinen Regel ganz am Schluss stehen:






[TD valign="top"]weil ich euch werde kommen hören






	[TD valign="top"]auch:[/TD][TD valign="top"]weil ich euch kommen hören werde[/TD]

[TD valign="top"]an die man sich würde erinnern können[/TD][TD valign="top"]auch:[/TD][TD valign="top"]an die man sich erinnern können würde[/TD]

[TD valign="top"]dass er die Kinder wird gehen lassen wollen[/TD][TD valign="top"]auch:[/TD][TD valign="top"]dass er die Kinder gehen lassen wollen wird[/TD]

[/TD]






Blots and Scribbles said:


> Der Fahrrad wird bis dahin hat reparieren sollen   (the bicycle should have been repaired by then)
> Ich glaube, daß bis dahin der Fahrrad hat reparieren sollen


=>  D*as *Fahrrad wird bis dahin repariert werden worden sein.  Not very idiomatic: Better: D*as *Fahrrad wird bis dahin repariert sein.
Ich glaube, dass das Fahrrad  bis dahin  repariert sein  soll(te)/ wird.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Klingt komisch


Bitte vergleiche (Ersatzinfinitiv):



> „Das Hilfsverb steht immer vor den beiden Infinitiven“ – also auch im Nebensatz. (!)
> Beispiel:
> Hauptsatz: Der Arzt _hat_ das Kind _operieren müssen_.
> Nebensatz: Er sagt, dass der Arzt das Kind *hat* _operieren müssen_.


 ( aus„Wo steht im Nebensatz das Verb?“. )

Soviel ich weiß, gilt die Regel auch beim Vorhandensein von Adverbialen.


----------



## anahiseri

Müsste es nicht besser so heißen:
Die Arbeit, die ich gestern hätte *anfangen* sollen      ?
Ja, ich bin schon beim ersten Satz steckengeblieben.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Meiner Meinung nach muss "werde" direkt vor (oder hinter) dem Ersatzinfintiv stehen:


Warum hast Du das das aus Leo kopiert? Was hat das mit der Platzierung von Adverbialen zu tun? Ich verstehe es nicht so ganz.


----------



## anahiseri

JClaudeK said:


> [TD valign="top"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [TD valign="top"][/TD]
> [TD valign="top"][/TD]
> 
> [/TD]
> 
> =>  D*as *Fahrrad wird bis dahin repariert werden sein.  Not very idiomatic: Better: D*as *Fahrrad wird bis dahin repariert sein.
> Ich glaube, dass das Fahrrad  bis dahin  repariert sein  soll(te)/ wird.


maybe not idiomatic but correct: 
D*as *Fahrrad wird bis dahin repariert *worden* sein.  (Futur Perfekt Passiv)


----------



## berndf

anahiseri said:


> Die Arbeit, die ich gestern hätte *anfangen* sollen ?


In dem Satz kommt mir das _gestern _auch vor dem Hilfsverb richtiger vor. .Aber _..., obwohl ich fleißig werde arbeiten können_ kommt mir immer noch komisch vor. Im Moment sehe ich nicht so ganz, was da für mich den Unterschied ausmacht.


----------



## JClaudeK

anahiseri said:


> D*as *Fahrrad wird bis dahin repariert *worden* sein. (Futur Perfekt Passiv)


Yes, of course "*worden" *(a typo, sorry)


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Warum hast Du das das aus Leo kopiert? Was hat das mit der Platzierung von Adverbialen zu tun?


Warum wohl? Weil daraus klar hervorgeht, dass das konjugierte Verb *direkt vor* dem Ersatzinfinitiv steht (kein Platz für Adverbiale!)


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Im Moment sehe ich nicht so ganz, was da für mich den Unterschied ausmacht.


 Maybe it's about adverbs of place/time vs. adverbs of manner?


JClaudeK said:


> Weil daraus klar hervorgeht, dass das konjugierte Verb *direkt vor* dem Ersatzinfinitiv steht (kein Platz für Adverbiale!)


 Da steht doch nichts von wegen "*direkt* vor". Deine Schlussfolgerung ist also nicht gerechtfertigt. Sie geht überhaupt nicht aus der zitierten Regel hervor, und schon gar nicht _klar_.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Da steht doch nichts von wegen "*direkt* vor".


Sehe ich auch so. Und die Beispiele sind alle ohne Adverbiale, daraus kann man also auch nichts ableiten.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Da steht doch nichts von wegen "*direkt* vor".


Der "doppelte Infinitiv" ist so schon komliziert genug. Wenn man sich nicht an die Dudenregel (siehe #7) hält


> „Das Hilfsverb steht immer vor den beiden Infinitiven“ – also auch im Nebensatz. (!)
> Nebensatz: Er sagt, dass das Kind von dem Arzt *hat *_operiert werden müssen_.
> („operiert werden“ = Infinitiv Passiv)
> kann das im Duden, Band 4, „Die Grammatik“, 8. Auflage auf den Seiten 472 – 476 nachlesen


wird es untragbar. Ich habe meines Wissens noch nie so einen ↓ Satz gesehen.

Er sagt, dass das Kind  *hat *gestern _operiert werden müssen_. 
Er sagt, dass das Kind gestern (von dem Arzt) *hat  *_operiert werden müssen_.


----------



## elroy

Es geht Bernd nicht um „gestern“, sondern um „fleißig“: 


berndf said:


> In dem Satz kommt mir das _gestern _auch vor dem Hilfsverb richtiger vor. .Aber _..., obwohl ich fleißig werde arbeiten können_ kommt mir immer noch komisch vor. Im Moment sehe ich nicht so ganz, was da für mich den Unterschied ausmacht.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Er sagt, dass das Kind *hat *gestern _operiert werden müssen_.
> Er sagt, dass das Kind gestern (von dem Arzt) *hat *_operiert werden müssen_.


Hängt vielleicht von der Art der Adverbiale ab und von möglichen FehlInterpretationen. Ich würde sagen:
_Er sagt, dass das Kind gestern hat operiert werden müssen_.
_Er sagt, dass das Kind sofort hat operiert werden müssen_.
_Er sagt, dass das Kind mit den neuesten Methoden hat operiert werden müssen_.
aber:
_Er sagt, dass das Kind hat fachgerecht operiert werden müssen_.
_Er sagt, dass das Kind hat mit Vollnarkose operiert werden müssen_.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> aber:
> _Er sagt, dass das Kind hat fachgerecht operiert werden müssen_.
> _Er sagt, dass das Kind hat mit Vollnarkose operiert werden müssen_.


Also doch vielleicht deshalb, weil für Dich diese besonderen Adverbiale eine 'Einheit' mit dem Verb bilden ('fachgerecht operieren' wie 'fleißig arbeiten' - vgl. meine Vermutung in #4), die nicht aufgeteilt/getrennt werden kann...?


----------



## anahiseri

Blots and Scribbles said:


> Der Fahrrad wird bis dahin hat reparieren sollen (the bicycle should have been repaired by then). This seems to pose no difficulty. Then we must consider a subordinate clause -
> *Das* Fahrrad *sollte* bis dahin *repariert worden sein*. That's the correct translation, which in fact seems to pose some difficulty.
> 
> Ich glaube, daß bis dahin der Fahrrad hat reparieren sollen (where to place werden? The intended sense is - I believe that by then the bicycle should have been repaired)
> Ich glaube, dass *das* Fahrrad bis dahin  *repariert     worden     sein    sollte.   *(=   repaired          been        have    should)*
> *


----------



## anahiseri

berndf said:


> In dem Satz kommt mir das _gestern _auch vor dem Hilfsverb richtiger vor. .Aber _..., obwohl ich fleißig werde arbeiten können_ kommt mir immer noch komisch vor. Im Moment sehe ich nicht so ganz, was da für mich den Unterschied ausmacht.


Einverstanden, und ich schlage vor:
Obwohl ich fleißig arbeiten können werde
Ich bin aber ziemlich sicher, das die andere Version auch akzeptabel ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Hängt vielleicht von der Art der Adverbiale ab [...]
> 1) _Er sagt, dass das Kind sofort hat operiert werden müssen_.
> 2)_ Er sagt, dass das Kind hat fachgerecht operiert werden müssen_.


Für mich nicht (Dein _Bauchgefühl_ gegen mein _Bauchgefühl_ ).

Für 2) würde ich auch sagen/ schreiben
2)_ Er sagt, dass das Kind  fachgerecht hat operiert werden müssen_.


Das Kind muss fachgerecht _operiert werden._
=_> _
Es ist klar, dass _das Kind  fachgerecht {operiert werden muss}. 
Es ist klar, dass das Kind  fachgerecht {operiert werden musste}. 
Es ist klar, dass das Kind  fachgerecht {hat operiert werden müssen}. _


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Das Kind muss fachgerecht _operiert werden._
> =_> _
> Es ist klar, dass _das Kind  fachgerecht {operiert werden muss}.
> Es ist klar, dass das Kind  fachgerecht {operiert werden musste}.
> Es ist klar, dass das Kind  fachgerecht {hat operiert werden müssen}. _


Das geht auch anders :

_Das Kind muss {fachgerecht operiert} werden._
=_> 
Es ist klar, dass das Kind  {fachgerecht operiert} werden muss. 
Es ist klar, dass das Kind  {fachgerecht operiert} werden musste. 
Es ist klar, dass das Kind hat {fachgerecht operiert} werden müssen. _


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Das geht auch anders :


Ja klar. Wie gesagt_: _je nach _"Bauchgefühl" -_ und ........ Erfahrung.

P.S.


> *Dr. Bopp:*
> Was beim Futur II auffällt, ist die Stellung von _haben_ am Anfang der abschließenden Verbgruppe. Sie lässt sich wie folgt erklären: Wenn eine Verbgruppe einen Ersatzinfinitiv eines Modalverbs enthält (hier _müssen_ statt _gemusst)_* wird das Hilfsverb haben vor die abschließende Verbgruppe gestellt.*
> _… weil er den Mann wird haben operieren müssen _
> [.....]
> * In der Grammatik gilt letztlich, dass richtig ist, was üblich ist.  *


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> P.S.
> 
> 
> 
> _… weil er den Mann wird haben operieren müssen _
Click to expand...



Quintessenz ist wohl, dass es keinen Konsons bei diesen Konstruktionen gibt. Etwa so wie in der Fahrschule: Wenn von allen vier Seiten gleichzeitig Autos kommen, produziert rechts-vor-links keine eindeutige Lösung mehr.


----------



## Blots and Scribbles

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

erstens möchte ich ihnen um Entschuldigung bitten, weil ich so viele elementarischen Grammatikfehler gemacht habe. Ich möchte auch ihnen danken – leider brauche ich etwas Zeit, ihrer so gütigen Antworten zu studieren.

Hochachtungsvoll

Patrick Gray


----------



## JClaudeK

Dr. Bopp said:


> _… weil er den Mann wird haben operieren müssen _
> 
> 
> berndf said:
Click to expand...

 Schrecklich, ja (der Satz stammt nicht von mir, sondern Dr. Bopp!).
Kein Mensch drückt sich so aus.




berndf said:


> Quintessenz ist wohl, dass es keinen Konsens bei diesen Konstruktionen gibt.


 Und das liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass diese Formen sehr selten verwendet werden.
Cf.: _ In der Grammatik gilt letztlich, dass richtig ist, was *üblich* ist. _(Dr Bopp)


----------

